
Ask HN: If you lived in China, how would you go around surveillance? - zabana
This would make for a really cool cyberpunk plot
======
pmdulaney
The authors of #1 see the solution as "obfuscation". I think they're on to
something important, especially when the entity seeking the information isn't
just a business wanting to grab what they can get away with, but rather a
repressive state who will punish resistance.

So I guess I would put it this way: Seek to reduce the signal to noise in the
information gathered about you.

#1 [https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-fantasy-of-opting-
out...](https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-fantasy-of-opting-out/)

------
stuqqq
Basically pretend to be a mindless cooperative citizen and say nothing in
public and only be the true self in front of family and friends in private.

------
haecceity
VPN and TLS ought to be sufficient. Sunglasses maybe?

------
JacobRiggs
I'd leave.

------
978e4721a
Wouldn't bother me. Privacy should be reserved to your home.

------
Nextgrid
I would blend in with the crowd while doing my best to make enough money to
escape. There's no point taking any risks in a jurisdiction that doesn't even
understand basic human rights, and you ain't fixing that either, at least not
from the inside.

